# Next Secret Exchange



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I know this is way early & some people are still waiting to receive their gifts from the summer exchange but I just wanted to give people a heads up about the next secret exchange if anyone is interested..

The next secret exchange will be for Halloween (October 2010) the required post count will be 500 posts & you must be an active member to participate...This is not a sign up just wanted to give everyone a fair chance at joining alot of people say they would like to join & then they dont have enough posts so I thought that if you are new & would like to be in a exchange this will give you plenty of time to get your posts up.

I will be doing the sign ups near the end of August first of Septumber..


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Yayy I've been looking out for word on the next one, I can't wait to join  

When you say Halloween, is that just an excuse to shop or does it have to be costumes and Halloween themed?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

YoQuiero said:


> Yayy I've been looking out for word on the next one, I can't wait to join
> 
> When you say Halloween, is that just an excuse to shop or does it have to be costumes and Halloween themed?


Most people like a holiday or theme as it was with the last one lol I try to pick holidays but people really enjoy the exhanges so any excuse to have one works lol.. The gifts do not have to be themed at all but you can add a costume or halloween themed toy, clothes, treats or whatever you may find if you like..


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Love it, can't wait!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh wow! this is going to be so much fun! yay


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds like so much fun! Sounds like I need to work on my post count! I saw pictures from the summer exchange and it looked like a blast. I love to shop/give presents... so I definitely want to participate in the next one!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Horray!! I'm so in


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

yay!!!!! i cant wait!! im so excited i wish it was sooner!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm in @!!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

How does it work if you have more than one chi? Do you send a package from your group, to a single or another group, or are they all by individual chi's?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

thanks for the heads up... I think I'll have enough posts


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> thanks for the heads up... I think I'll have enough posts


lol me too


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

YoQuiero said:


> How does it work if you have more than one chi? Do you send a package from your group, to a single or another group, or are they all by individual chi's?


it goes by pet...if you enter 1 pet you are required to send out a gift to 1 pet if you enter 2 then you are required to send out gifts to 2 pets etc...

The gift exchange is usually around $10.00 per pet (shipping is not included in the price)


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

That's what, 4 months from now. It's a nice little break 
More than likely my girls will be joining.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> That's what, 4 months from now. It's a nice little break
> More than likely my girls will be joining.


I agree its a nice lil break & plently of time to recover between exchanges....Im putting sign up earlier (August/september) so I can get people paired up in a timely manner incase they make handmade gifts they have plenty of time to do it then shipping will proboly be like a week or so before halloween or something like that Im not sure what day it falls on this year


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh I hope I can get my post up to 500 by then! I really want to join in on all the fun. Of course with Chloe coming home on Tuesday I am sure I will be taking like a million pics, so 500 post shouldn't be too hard.  and if I can't make it in time, well then there is always the next time around.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

next one after Halloween will be Christmas


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Excellent! I haven't done a swap since the Christmas swap and that was so much fun! I can't wait for Halloween!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Great, can't wait for the next exchange.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Me too. I definitely have to get the ol' posts up.  '


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you still need 500 posts if you have already been in an exchange?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I need to post more so I can participate. You guys are getting all that stuff for only $10? You guys are good shoppers!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LDMomma said:


> I think I need to post more so I can participate. You guys are getting all that stuff for only $10? You guys are good shoppers!


LOL no way its all $10...we always go overboard...LOL. i went over my limit this time around as well..agh lol


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> LOL no way its all $10...we always go overboard...LOL. i went over my limit this time around as well..agh lol


That makes me feel better. I was all "how in the world are they buying so much for $10" and I'm a big price checker, coupon using, sale shopper


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

great brandi, what would we do without you


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I think i might actually join in this time! Ill just enter Mimi and Fifi if i do!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LDMomma said:


> That makes me feel better. I was all "how in the world are they buying so much for $10" and I'm a big price checker, coupon using, sale shopper


thats so cute and funny . lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm going to miss this one but join in the christmas one. x


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

YAY:hello1: How exciting! I cant wait! I have looked at all the threads and cant wait to take part! Altho now I wish when I had been visiting a town down the coast I had picked up two of something! Wonder if my fella wants to go again!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i might miss out on this one too and wait tilll christmas...it might be nice to sort out the christmas one early so we got more time ot shop too...as i got my two to buy for xmas and i spoil them lol x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bkbunny said:


> Do you still need 500 posts if you have already been in an exchange?


If you have successfully participated in an exchange before then you dont need 500 posts to join..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LDMomma said:


> I think I need to post more so I can participate. You guys are getting all that stuff for only $10? You guys are good shoppers!



I think some people try & stick to the limit..Im a crazy sale shopper & have been known to buy toys way in advance if they are a good deal right now I actually have a few toys on hand for the next exchanges..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

*Princess* said:


> i might miss out on this one too and wait tilll christmas...it might be nice to sort out the christmas one early so we got more time ot shop too...as i got my two to buy for xmas and i spoil them lol x


When you say early for the Christmas one how early would you like it to be? Right after the Halloween one ends or would you guys like to see sign ups for christmas before that one ends?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

id think sign ups asap for the christmas one so we can find out who we send to earlier so we got more time shopping  x


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I may have missed it but when do you plan sign ups for the next exchange?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

What cute ideas!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

MisStingerRN said:


> I may have missed it but when do you plan sign ups for the next exchange?


she'll be doing it august/september. 

I have a couple of questions/requests....

would it be possible that everyone actually _have_ a chi?
and
oh, I guess it was just one then.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i dont think its that fair just entering chis into the exchange as i have one chi and Tinkerbell too so just being able to enter Elise wouldnt be fair on Tinks when she recieve gifts  x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

so not fair.. I vote for a Chihuahua Day... who agrees with this... 

lets start a petition.. we want Chi Day, we want Chi Day we want Chi Day lol


----------



## Cricket'sMom (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, I guess I'll have to get going on my posts. I would really like to join in on this. I'll try to get more yacky. LOL


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think I'll have to miss this one out but enter both for Christmas, better start saving


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up incase someone might have missed it...


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm gonna have to up my posting so I can participate...lol!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I'll participate in this Halloween one too! Count me in (and Max and Pedro, of course!)!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

not sure for the next as im HATING on the post office these days...


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll definitely be in the next one and this time I will have two as my new boy will be with me.

Oh Appleblossom did my Secret Summer exchange get her gifts, I haven't seen any posts or may have just missed them with being in hospital. I kept my receipt to prove I posted


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

would i be allowed to join in being in Australia ? i know it can be a lot more to post so i understand if not .


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

yay! think i might join this one!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

sugarbaby said:


> would i be allowed to join in being in Australia ? i know it can be a lot more to post so i understand if not .


As long as you are willing to ship elsewhere & I can get someone who is willing to ship to you then I dont see why you cant participate..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Deme said:


> I'll definitely be in the next one and this time I will have two as my new boy will be with me.
> 
> Oh Appleblossom did my Secret Summer exchange get her gifts, I haven't seen any posts or may have just missed them with being in hospital. I kept my receipt to prove I posted


Yes she got your pressies so no need to worry..There are pics posted of the things you sent...


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

phew that's good to hear, do you have the link to the thread


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> As long as you are willing to ship elsewhere & I can get someone who is willing to ship to you then I dont see why you cant participate..


Thank you  , i would be willing to ship


----------

